# freshwater food for saltwater fish?



## sixstrings925

I just got my tank about a week ago and 3 days ago i put a blue damsel in. At first he wasnt doing well at all and i didn't have any food but i gave a morsel of some frozen bait shrimp that i keep in my freezer and the next day he was swimming around and everything. My dad told me we have flaked food so ive been feeding him that for the past 2 days. the flake food is called bettamin so im assuming its meant for betta fish. Is it okay for me to keep feeding him this food? What about the shrimp?


----------



## Age of Aquariums

You are going to need some SW food. You probably don't need frozen shrimp for a Damsel, just SW formulated pellets.


----------



## mrtarvis2000

freshwater flake food is notgoing to carry the nutrients that SW fish are going to find in their natural habitat . although it most likely does have a good protein content , i wouldnt feed to it much longer , try to find a good food for him , im sure you are going to add tankmates in the future , and SW fish can get expensive. a good food that i have found that works very well and for a good price , is Nutrafin Max , it is sold at petco , yes i said petco , but it is cheap and all of my fish are fat and helathy , and they eat it up like pigs. when they see me oming they all get excited and start swimming at the glass.


----------

